# New "snowboarder" from FL with a few Q's



## Barnburner (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys hoping to learn a few things here. I'll give you a little history-
I might be the oldest guy to take up snowboarding from this level. Until last year, never saw snow... Went out to Breckenridge last Feb and had a blast snowboarding. I took a couple hour lesson and picked up on it very well according to the instructor. I was a college athlete, I paddleboard, water ski, ect here in FL so it was pretty easy to pick up. In a couple days I was comfortable on the blues and that's where I left off. I am coming back again in Feb and it looks like it will be an annual thing. So I bought a board off CL Ha 
If memory serves me correctly I spent $130 on rentals last year, so that was What I figured in my simple mind as a heck of a deal if I could find a snowboard priced at. Snowboards pop up on CL here about as often as I can imagine surfboards popping up in CO, but I watched it for the last few months and did some research. Anyways I found a like new 154 LTD Transition with bindings for $100. Found a like new pair of healside boots that fit like a glove for $20, and then a really nice padded bag with boot/ helmet pocket for $20. They all came up in a day or so. The boots and bag seemed like a no brainer, but I know the board is not a very desirable one. In my research, it seemed to be regarded as a beginners board, which I am, so it made sense to me. I am gonna use it for 4-5 days a year, and after this year it would have paid for itself. If it lasts a few years, great. If not, maybe I'll move up or go back to renting. I just like the idea of having my own stuff for some reason....
So, question is, is this comparable, better, worse, ect than the rental boards out there. I rented a Burton Cruiser (I think 155) last year, how will this compare? My object is to get from the top to the bottom as painlessly as possible. Did I make the right decision, or should i sell it and Just rent when I come out? I doubt I'd have a hard time getting rid of it even if it's at a little loss just because there aren't a lot for sale here. 
BTW does the size seem pretty right as I am 5'7" and about 190lbs? Also, getting it there isn't an issue as I don't pay baggage fees on SW or Delta due to having status with them. 
Thanks for the help! Look forward to learning a lot!


----------



## new2boards2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

You sound a lot like me, although I live in southern california and plan to snowboard a little more often than you. 

I recently got 2 board/binding setups off craigslist -- one for me, one for my girlfriend. The craigslist ads were actually posted for pawn shops.

Got a limited transition and a lamar cruiser for 100 and 125 respectively. They are practicially in new condition and were probably only ridden a few times each. Got some inexpensive boots at Big5 after that for $50 a piece. 

We wanted to get some boards as opposed to renting too. Our logic was like yours -- renting gear can get expensive fast. After about 3-4 rentals you end up saving money, plus you can get used to your own board. I did the same thing with golf when I first started playing...not sure if its the same idea with snowboarding...but I'd prefer to use my same less than average clubs than rent a set each time out because even though the clubs aren't the best, you get a feel for them.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the quality of the board really does not matter when you're at your level. you won't be able to tell the difference except to feel that stiffer boards will be harder for you to control. 

for going down the mountain and avoiding rentals what you have is fine. it is on the short side for your weight, so if you're riding on a powder day you may have to play around with your stance - in powder you may have to set it back so that your tail is short, nose is longer. 

as long as the length doesn't become an issue for you that board will last you several (many) years of 4-5 days per year. eventually when you can ride more aggressively you may find that you need a better board to keep up with you, but you'll know it when you're there.


----------



## Barnburner (Dec 2, 2011)

The golf analogy is a good one. I did the same thing and bought my own starter set even though the course I worked at had 50 sets of Ping rental I had access to. I played equally bad with either and I liked that mine were mine...Eventually got better and went through a lot of sets.
I looked for this length based on my height before I read the sticky on here. When you say the length might be an issue, what exactly do you mean? Nose digging in? Going too fast? Too slow? Not going at all? 
And since this is a beginner forum, don't laugh...Powder days are days are days when you get fresh snow?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

boards and bindings are fine.

I would just spend a little extra on good boots. 

uncomfortable, improper fit, or just plain worn out boots can ruin snowboarding for you. 

go to the mountain shop and try all the boots on and get the most comfortable ones in your price range, you will want to spend at least 150 bucks but definitely not more than 200. It will be totally worth it. good brands are burton, thirtytwo, K2, ride, DC, nike.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't listen to this guy ^ unless he is right and the boots are worn out. if they fit well then your good with everything, and the board is on the shorter length for your weight, this causes it to flex more and will start to feel very looose the faster you go, if your only riding 4-5 times a year that board will be fine!


----------



## Barnburner (Dec 2, 2011)

That's not what I wanted to hear. Feeling loose when going faster scared the $hit outta me. Never felt comfortable going fast last year....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

honestly you probably won't be riding fast enough to notice chatter in the board at speeds. not in control at least. 

what i was talking about was float in powder. yes, powder is freshly fallen snow. with a shorter board you could have problems keeping the nose up, keeping your speed up, and generally staying on top of the snow. 

just be aware that in these situations you can stay on top better by setting your stance up more towards the tail of the board. 

the board you got is fine for what you will be doing with it.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

GET A HELMET- i forgot that part


----------



## Barnburner (Dec 2, 2011)

Absolutely will wear a helmet.
So if I have trouble staying on top, move both bindings back an equal amount of holes? Prob just one set of holes?
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

something like that, yeah... you just have to play around with it and see what works...


----------

